# Selling like new Fisher Polycaster 1.5 CuYd



## FoothillsPMCO18 (Aug 1, 2021)

2021 Purchased February New from fisher dealer. Used for residential properties only. We are transitioning to brine and no longer using hard product. Comes with all wiring, hopper, added led work lights, led safety flashers in Amber, plus a brand new controller. (Had to replace due to former employee breaking original). Located in Albany region of NYS, Lake George NY. Buyer must pick up, we are extremely short staffed and can not deliver. Price is semi negotiable. Purchased for $6600 asking $5800.00 

Also selling 
2020 Kubota M4 Deluxe 75hp tractor
4wd
240 hours
Front loader bucket
Deluxe vaccum cab 
Bluetooth radio
Air suspension seat
Removable doors
3rd function valve
Heavy duty bucket
9 ft worksaver hydraulic snow plow with markers 
4 ECCO led rotators
4 kubota led super work lights
Halogen driving lights with high beam
Brand new AG tires
Loaded 
Asking $62,000.00
With plow and bucket 
$74,000.00

Fully transferable 3 year warranty through kubota. Cash and finance takeover payments possible.


----------

